# First Name: Bennett, Mid. Name ??????



## futurephotos

Hi,

DH and I agreed on Bennett for our son's first name, but are having a hard time figuring out a good middle name to go with it....
Our last name starts with a W. So we want to be aware of initials not spelling anything or sounding strange. We also don's want a double letter like B B W or B W W. 

Many of the names we liked for the middle begin with a J- but we were thinking this could be an issue we don't really want him to get made fun of for "BJ". 

I'd love to hear some options from you all! Thanks in advance!


----------



## sue_88

Bennett Lucas
Bennett Anthony
Bennett Leon
Bennett Alexander.


Cute name btw x :)


----------



## futurephotos

Thank you! I really like the last 2. Leo is my Dad's middle name (but we didn't like how abrupt it sounded)- so Leon would be a great way to lengthen it and has a good ring to it!

Alexander is another one we've talked about... I'm wondering if B A W for initials sound's bad though? I always hated that mine was KAC (now KAW).


----------



## sue_88

I don't think B A W is bad to be honest - I dont think it has any conotations to a word so should be alright?

I really like Leon. x


----------



## gemsar

What a lovely name for a Boy :O)

How about

Connor
Noah
Callum
Shay
Anthony
Nathan
Harrison
Charlie
Zachary
Drew
Logan
Devon
Harry
Thomas

Trying to think of some more. Will let you know when i think of anymore xx


----------



## gemsar

Aiden
Dean
Adam
Doyle
Darryl
Kian
Luke
Keenan
Kyle
Neil
Carl
Hudson
Stan
Carson
Mikey
Tommy
Tristan
Troy
Theo
Arnie
Aaron
Adrian
Nico
Richo

xxx


----------



## Mummy2B21

Bennett Leon
Bennett George
Bennett Stephen

xx


----------



## threemakefive

Bennett Davis. Bennett Marshal. Bennett Douglas. Bennett Thomas. Bennett Oswald. Bennett Garrison. Bennett Paul. Bennett Ryan. Bennett Logan. Bennett Christopher. Bennett Richard. Bennett Victor.


----------



## kbf48

Bennett Lucas is adorable!


----------



## gabbyskyy

Bennett Alexander has a nice ring to it.


----------



## futurephotos

Thanks everyone! I've mentioned many of these to my DH and we're still going over them!


----------



## futurephotos

Ok- I think we've decided!!!

Bennett Richard :)

Bennett means "blessing" which we truly feel he is and Richard is after DH's uncle who passed away a number of years ago in a car accident as a way of honoring him. I also have a cousin named Richard on my side - so it ties to my family too.

Anyways I think it has a great ring to it and there isn't anything weird with the initials or ways to make fun of it that I can think of.

Thanks for all the suggestions - they got us thinking!


----------



## l.e.d.

Bennett Ryan
Bennett Kyle
Bennett Alexander


----------

